# What is you favorite fictional character from each MBTI ?



## Minkun (May 4, 2016)

What is you favorite fictional character from each MBTI ?

Here is my list

ESFJ : Butter Stotch (SP)
ESFP : Donna Noble (DW)
ESTJ : Pearl (SU)
ESTP : Wade Willson (DP)
ISFJ : Toriel (Undertale)
ISFP : Remy (Ratatouille)
ISTJ : Javert (Les mis)
ISTP : Arya Stark (GOT)
ENFJ : Margaery Tyrell (GOT)
ENFP : 10th Doctor (DW)
ENTJ : Furiosa (Mad Max)
ENTP : Tyrion Lannister (GOT)
INFJ : Kyle Brovlofski (SP)
INFP : Frisk (Undetale)
INTJ : Sherlock Holmes (Sherlock BBC)
INTP : L (Death Note)


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTJ: Eddard Stark (GOT)
ISFJ: Makoto Naegi (Danganronpa)
ESFJ: Seeley Booth (Bones)
ESTJ: Hermione Granger (HP)
INTJ: Walter White (Breaking Bad)
INFJ: Will Graham (Hannibal)
ENFJ: Margaery Tyrell (GOT)
ENTJ: Kuvira (LOK)
INTP: Zack Addy (Bones)
INFP: Alphonse Elric (FMA)
ENFP: Aang (ATLA)
ENTP: Tyrion Lannister (GOT)
ISTP: Fuyuhiko Kuzuryuu (Danganronpa 2)
ISFP: Éowyn (LOTR)
ESFP: Jesse Pinkman (Breaking Bad)
ESTP: Korra (LOK)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ESFJ : Kotori (Brynhildr In The Darkness)
ESFP : Shiro (Deadman Wonderland)
ESTJ : Mello (Death Note)
ESTP : Kaneda (Akira)
ISFJ : Remina (Hellstar Remina)
ISFP : Yuichiro (Seraph Of The End)
ISTJ : Lucy (Elfen Lied)
ISTP : Kirika (Noir)
ENFJ : Yuno (Future Diary)
ENFP : Keiichi (Higurashi When They Cry)
ENTJ : Light (Death Note)
ENTP : Juuzou (Tokyo Ghoul)
INFJ : Tsubaki (Future Diary)
INFP : Tetsuo (Akira)
INTJ : Souren (The Garden Of Sinners)
INTP : Lain (Serial Experiments Lain)


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

INTJ: Hannibal Lecter (The Silence of the Lambs/Red Dragon/Hannibal/Hannibal Rising)
INFJ: V (V for Vendetta)
INFP: Asriel Dreemurr (Undertale)
INTP: L (Death Note)
ISFJ: Norman Bates (Psycho)
ISTJ: Kakuzu (Naruto)
ISTP: San (Princess Mononoke)
ISFP: Howl (Howl's Moving Castle)
ENTJ: Eric Cartman (South Park)
ESTJ: Captain Spaulding (House of 1000 Corpses)
ESTP: Stanley Pines (Gravity Falls)
ESFP: Bubba Sawyer (The Texas Chainsaw Massacre)
ESFJ: Sakura Haruno (Naruto)
ENFJ: Iroh (Avatar: The Legend of Aang)
ENFP: Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls)
ENTP: Rick Sanchez (Rick and Morty)


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

INTJ: Jon Snow (Game of Thrones)/ Morrigan (Dragon Age)
ENTJ: Roy Mustang (Full Metal Alchemist)
ISFP: Daenerys (Game of Thrones)/ Evey (V for Vendetta)/ Rem (Death Note) and all the ISFP characters from Lord of The Rings
ESFP: Furiosa (Mad Max)

INTP: Peter Parker / Spiderman (Marvel)
ENTP: Ryuk (Death Note) / Edward Elric (Full Metal Alchemist)
ISFJ: Samwise Gamgee (LOTR) / Sue Storm "The Invisible Woman" (Marvel)
ESFJ: Naruto Uzumaki (Naruto) / Alistair Theirin (Dragon Age) 

ISTJ: Dexter Morgan (Dexter) / Rukia (Bleach)
ESTJ: Hermione Granger (Harry Potter)
INFP: Alphonse Elric (full Metal Alchemist) 
ENFP: Jack Skellington (The Nightmare before Christmas)

INFJ: Loki (Marvel)
ENFJ: Midna (Legend of Zelda: The Twilight Princess)
ISTP: Kougami (Psycho Pass) 
ESTP: Deadpool / Wade Wilson (Marvel)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't have a character for each type, but I have a few types.
INFJ: Armin Arlert (Attack on Titan)
ISFP: Ken Ichijouji (Digimon)
INTJ: Ken Ichijouji/ Digimon Kaiser (Digimon)
ISTJ: Levi Ackerman (Attack on Titan)
Yeah...... I have lots of other favourite characters but I don't know their MBTIs.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

ENTJ: Arthas Menethil (Warcraft)
INTJ: Medusa Gorgon (Soul Eater)
INTJ: Seameyour (Dimension W)
ESTJ: Greed (FMA Brotherhood)
ENTJ: His Excellency, President Fuhrer King Bradley 
ISTP: Kiyoma Mabuchi (Dimension W)
INTJ: Lucemon (Digimon Frontier)
ISTP: Wade Wilson / Deadpool
ESTJ: 'The Main Man' Lobo
xNTJ: Darkseid
IxTJ: Lex Luthor
xxxx: Azure Kite (.Hack//G.U.)
ISTJ: Skulduggery Pleasant / Lord Vile (Titular character of his series)

And many more.


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

ENFP: Jo March (Little Women)
INFP: Marla Singer (Fight Club), Charlie (Perks of Being A Wallflower)
ENTJ: Magneto (X-Men)
INTJ: Sherlock Holmes (BBC Sherlock), Severus Snape (Harry Potter)
ESFJ: Honey Lemon (Big Hero Six)
ISFJ: Sam (Lord of the Rings)
ENFJ: Margaery Tyrell (Game of Thrones)
INFJ: Jane Eyre (Jane Eyre), Atticus Finch (To Kill A Mockingbird)
ESTP: Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Caribbean), Ferris Bueller (Ferris Bueller's Day Off)
ISTP: Aragon (Lord of the Rings)
ESTJ: Hermione Granger (Harry Potter)
ISTJ: Spock (Star Trek)
ENTP: The 10th Doctor (Doctor Who), The Joker (Batman), Rick Sanchez (Rick and Morty)
INTP: Fox Mulder (X-Files), Violet Baudelaire (A Series Of Unfortunate Events), L (Death Note)
ESFP: Harley Quinn (Batman)
ISFP: Arwen (Lord Of the Rings)


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

INTJ: Walter White (Breaking Bad)
INTP: Sherlock Holmes. Yes, I totally think he is an INTP, at least the Sherlock from the Books. 
ENTJ: ---
ENTP: Tyrion Lannister (Game Of Thrones)
INFJ: Lisa Simpson (The Simpsons)
INFP: Fox Mulder (X-Files)
ENFJ: Elizabeth Bennet (Pride and Prejudice)
ENFP: Willy Wonka (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory)
ISTJ: Dana Scully (X-Files)
ISFJ: Dr. Watson (Sherlock Holmes)
ESTJ: Cersei Lannister (Game of Thrones)
ESFJ: ---
ISTP: Aragorn (The Lord of the Rings) not sure if he is an istp though
ISFP: Remy Hadley (House M.D.)
ESTP: Jaime Lannister (Game of Thrones)
ESFP: ---


----------



## BlueWings (Jan 27, 2015)

I haven't typed enough characters to make that list, but I'm totally with you on this;


Minkun said:


> ENFP : 10th Doctor (DW)


first thing I thought of when I saw this post


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I've just come by to say that I ABSOLUTELY ADORE THIS THREAD. Let me think about my answers, I'll be back


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

*Overseers*
ESFJ: Rock Lee (Naruto - Rock Lee is the BEST Naruto character, fight me.)
ISFJ: Nezuko (Demon Slayer)
ESTJ: Barbossa (Pirates of the Caribbean)
ISTJ: Shirogane (Kaguya Sama Love is war)

*Creators*
ESTP: Dante (Devil May Cry games)
ISTP: Shego (Kim Possible) & Hak (Yona of the Dawn)
ESFP: Sasha (Attack on Titan) & Narancia (JJBA: Golden Wind)
ISFP: T.K. (Digimon Adventures 02)

*Intellects*
ENTJ: Slade (Teen Titans)
INTJ: Vergil (Devil May Cry games)
ENTP: Chandler (Friends)
INTP: Philip (Kamen Rider W)

*Dreamers*
ENFP: Phoebe Buffay (Friends)
INFP: Ishigami (Kaguya Sama: Love is war)
ENFJ: Reimi (JJBA: Diamond is Unbreakable) & Moana (Disney Princess)
INFJ: Jinx (Teen Titans)

*Honourable Mentions:*

* *





ENTJ Gilgamesh (Fate series)
INFJ James Wilson (House M.D,)
ENFP Harley Quinn (D.C. Universe)
INTx Diablo (Now not to Summon a Demon Lord)
ENTP Tony Stark (Iron Man)
ISTP Lady (Devil May Cry 5)
Adrien (Miraculous Ladybug)


----------



## KaikiDeishu (Aug 22, 2021)

ISTJ: Ayanami Rei / Hajime Hinata
ESTJ: Mr. Krabs
ISFJ: Forrest Gump
ESFJ: Spongebob
ISTP: Shrek
ESTP: Stanley Pines
ISFP: Akira Fudo
ESFP: Arthas(pre lich king)
ENTP: Joker(heath ledger)
INTP: Hikigaya Hachiman
ENFP: Willy Wonka
INFP: Ikari Shinji
INFJ: Itachi
ENFJ: Hatsune Miku(lol)
ENTJ: Sir Crocodile
INTJ(finally my own type): Nagito Komaeda/Trafalgar Law


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

ISTP: Lightning Farron
ENFP: Sazh Katzroy
ESFJ: Snow Villiers
ENTJ: Oerba Yun Fang
INFP: Oerba Dia Vanille
INFJ: Hope Estheim


----------

